
Google is testing internet speeds straight from search - chetangole
https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/29/google-is-testing-internet-speeds-straight-from-search/?sr_source=chetangole.com
======
iokanuon
>Google is actually lagging in consumer speed testing, because in addition to
Ookla and Netflix, rival Bing already shows speed test results straight from
search.

Bing doesn't seem to show anything either, at least from Poland.

